# How important is a waterbottle mount to your E-bike?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

In a normal bike, folks are surprisingly attached to their in-frame water bottle mounts. Not everyone but still a majority.

For your ebike, do you care equally or not as much?


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

When I get one, it's gonna have a water bottle cage.
What if I have to pedal it home with a dead battery?

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I was always an advocate for at least one bottle mount. And all my bikes have a bottle mount, but I don’t use them, because I’m too vain. Only my opinion, but I think water bottles on bikes don’t look clean. 

For short rides I use a Bontrager rapid pack and longer rides I switch to shoulder pack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Couldn't survive without it! Hate wearing anything on my back.


----------



## BunniBoi (Aug 20, 2018)

Gotta have one. How else am I going to mount my Luna Wolf V2?


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

One of the attractions of an e-bike for me is the "quick lap before work/at lunch" type of ride where I'm not really into a full workout, don't want to get all geared up and all sweaty but just want some dirt under the tires. Being able to have a bit of water on the bike is key.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

It is a nice thing but i rarely carry any liquid. 
Having room in the triangle first i would fit a frame bag.
My big concern is pedal strikes.
Some 175 are definitely mistakes if you ask me.
I wish # 1 for 165 mm cranks,
- # 2 room for a frame bag
- # 3 bottle mounts
and i am surprised not to see 29x2.6 offers.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

The water bottle holder on the Levo has the bike multi-tool stored under the water bottle cage. That has been invaluable and a nice convenience. I never carry water in a bottle.


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

Very important to me, in fact, a deal braker. Would not buy a bike that cannot fit a bottle cage. Riding in warm temperatures makes it very unconfortable to wear backpacks, I never carry water in a bag.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2019)

fc said:


> In a normal bike, folks are surprisingly attached to their in-frame water bottle mounts. Not everyone but still a majority.
> 
> For your ebike, do you care equally or not as much?


Doesn't make one bit of difference to me...my bike doesn't have a motor on it


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Not important to me at all. Never cared for dirt & animal fecal material on any drinking opening.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

0% interested in a water bottle mount.


----------



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

It’s a must have.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Where else are you gonna carry a PBR?


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Normally use a bottle mount but on my current bike I've added a Topeak Midloader frame bag to hold the spare battery so the water bottle goes in the backpack (next to the flask of coffee), and the bottle mount is holding my pump. :thumbsup:


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

JackWare said:


> Normally use a bottle mount but on my current bike I've added a Topeak Midloader frame bag to hold the spare battery so the water bottle goes in the backpack (next to the flask of coffee), and the bottle mount is holding my pump. :thumbsup:
> View attachment 1251538


Nice setup. My bar is real low, woman design, so i am looking for a lombar bag.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

I use mine to hold a tube right now. I've always preferred camelbaks. But it is nice to have the option for quick rides. But would not be a deal killer.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------

